# overclocking intel celeron dual core 1.6ghz e1200



## darklord439 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey all iem a nub to overclocking but not with pc's and iev been fiddleing around with my cpu frequency so i get the multieplyer thing x8 wut ure freuency is so i try 266mhz as the cpu frequency and when i restart it freez at the boot up menu (b4 it detects ure hdd and dvd roms ect) so i reset my cmos by using the jumper and try'd a few outher ones they also did the same thing only one worked i upped the frequency to like 233mhz and it overcloked my cpu by 120mhz  but i dont get i t when i try higher so a step-by-step tut would b nice my getup is 

Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 Installed
Intel celeron Dual core 1.6ghz e1200
KFA2 9600GT OC 512mb 675mhz core 2.0ghz memory
Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0
2gb ddr2 ram
500w ozc stealthXstream PSU

MUCH THANKS!!ray::wave:


----------

